# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Dbutant] Filtres de donnes : Utilisateur actif

## Gratiano

Bonjour, Bonsoir  tous

J'ai un soucis de paramtrage li  un besoin.

J'ai 2 listes SharePoint lies par une source de donnes reprsente par un champ commun aux 2 listes.
Dans le formulaire de cette 2me liste, je souhaite permettre au Demandeur (qui rempli le formulaire) de choisir via menu droulant des lments se trouvant dans la 1re liste.
Les Choix du menu droulant sont filtrs de manire  leur proposer uniquement les lments de la 1re liste dont ils sont l'auteur.

Je passe donc par les proprits du menu droulant :
Source de donnes :  Nom de ma 1ere liste SharePoint
Entre : Filtrer les donnes... / Ajouter
Le Champ Demandeur (pointant sur le champ de la liste 1 ayant pour valeur "Prnom Nom" du crateur de l'lment)
est gal 
[Utilisateur Actif] -> Marche pas
nomUtilisateur -> rcupre les informations utilisateur mais au format "1reLettreDuPrnomNom", du coup le filtre n'a pas d'effet

Si j'essaie de taper directement Tom Cruise, le menu droulant m'affiche bien les lments de la liste 1 crs par Tom Cruise

Quel paramtre dois je appliquer/procdure  suivre pour arriver  mes fins ?

Cordialement

Suis je clair dans ma problmatique  ::weird::

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Oui trs clair. D'aprs ce que je comprends, votre problme n'est pas dans la mthode de filtrage des lments mais plutt dans la rcupration de l'utilisateur courant sous forme "Prnom NOM" comme cela est le cas dans SharePoint.
InfoPath vous renvoie le login de l'utilisateur et vous souhaitez comparer sur le "PreferredName".

Je vous conseille donc de suivre une des mthodes suivantes:
Rcupration de l'info dans la listes des utilisateurs de la collection de sites : http://claytoncobb.wordpress.com/200...vice-extended/Rcupration de l'info dans la base de profil SharePoint : http://melick-rajee.blogspot.fr/2012...r-name-to.html

Cordialement.

----------


## Gratiano

Merci *billout rm*

Je pourrais essayer la procdure du 2me lien demain.
Je ferais un retour avant de mettre l'tat Rsolu

----------


## Gratiano

Bonjour, 

j'ai tent de reproduire les explications du 2me lien mais sans succs.

J'ai donc fait autrement.
J'ai ajouter un champ de type Personne (affichant le *DisplayName*)
Et j'ai fait un filtre sur cette valeur afin que le menu droulant qui suit ne propose que les Demandes (Titre) de la personnes saisie.

Par contre j'ai un champ Texte qui doit rcuprer la valeur du champ Montant de la Demande slectionne.

Je n'y arrive pas ne connaissant pas grand chose  la syntaxe de Fx.
J'ai essay quelques tentatives qui me paraissaient "logiques" en Insrant un champ, sans rsultat.

J'ai la liste Demande.
*Titre  * --------------* Montant*
_Demande 1-------------- 100
Demande 2--------------  300_

Dans mon formulaire de ma seconde liste Dclaration, je peux donc slectionner *Demande 1* et *Demande 2* si c'est moi l'auteur de ces demandes.
J'aimerais que si je slectionne *Demande 1*
Un champ texte (Avance) m'affiche *100*

Dois je utiliser une formule ?

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

En fait, vous voulez afficher le montant associ  la demande.
Pour se faire, vous pouvez raliser une rgle sur le champ "Demande" afin d'affecter le champ "Montant".

Dans la rgle, vous devrez appliqu la logique suivante:
Slectionner le champ "Montant "dans votre source de donnes secondaire,Cliquer sur filtrer une fois que vous tes positionn sur le champ "Montant",Dans la zone droulante de gauche, slectionner le champ "Demande" dans votre source de donnes secondaire,Dans la zone droulante du centre, slectionner "est gal ",Dans la zone droulante de droite, slectionner le champs "Demande" qui est dans votre source de donnes principale du formulaire.

Cordialement,

----------


## Gratiano

Merci soldat !

Ca marche !
RESOLU

----------

